
What I think is bad about Microsoft acquiring GitHub - cforcloud
https://dev.to/maxart2501/what-i-think-is-bad-about-microsoft-acquiring-github-gme
======
stephenr
I know it’s an unpopular opinion but consider how bad it could have turned out
if google bought it.

Points 1, 3 & 4 would likely happen under google.

